# Taste of the Wild or Wellness Simple?



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

Hii! I would like some views on dog food!

We're currently feeding Wellness Simple (Salmon + potato) dry food + Wellness' various wet foods. She use to be on Wellness Small Breed Adult but ugh, she was so lethargic all the time. I switched her to Wellness Simple and it was like she was a puppy again!

Anyway, recently I've read that many people who's pups have allergies etc have been doing really well on TOTW, and tada I found a place that stocks it *Score*. 

I was thinking of making the transition to TOTW Pacific Salmon ... would it make a difference? She's currently off beef, chicken and lamb and so salmon it is. Both are grain free, but it seems like TOTW is such a popular choice with allergies? 

Also, she lovesssssss wet food, if I do change her to TOTW, would it be okay to combine Wellness wet food with TOTW dry food? 

Thanks!

Note: I know how dry food overall isn't good for our pups, but mine absolutely refuse to eat raw food or bones, and I'm not sure how else to exercise her jaws (she gets kongs, dental sticks etc but I don't think it's enough?). Any tips?


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

My kids LOVE the Lamb, Bison and Venison. They only get a 1/4 of a cup in the evening that i mix in with the homemade food. I make chicken breast, brown rice, peas and carrots for main dinner meal. Since my middle child has stones he has to get a RX food, the girls still eat TOTW. 
Good luck.


----------



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

Sophieanne said:


> My kids LOVE the Lamb, Bison and Venison. They only get a 1/4 of a cup in the evening that i mix in with the homemade food. I make chicken breast, brown rice, peas and carrots for main dinner meal. Since my middle child has stones he has to get a RX food, the girls still eat TOTW.
> Good luck.



Thanks! Have you ever fed wet food? I've recently stumbled across some concerning articles about carrageenan in doggy wet foods and their health effects. And I realised Wellness has it in their foods...


----------

